# High resolutions for bootsplash, how?

## Nazgulled

I have fbsplash correctly working on my machine at 1024x768 but I was trying to make it work at 1280x768 and can't make it work.

I'm using vesafb-tng and tried to set 1280x768 for the resolution in the kernel, after rebooting I used "uname -a" to verify if I was using the newly compiled kernel.

I also created a new initramfs bootsplash (or gensplash? I'm always confused...) image for the new resolution and copied it to /boot. Of course I changed all the correct values in lilo.conf for the new theme/resolution but it wasn't working... for some reason I got some error messages related to the config file which was still trying to load the 1024x768 config and I also got some error messages related to 8bpp files or something, I forgot to take notes of them :X

Here's the lilo.conf file for the actual resolution (1024x768), I basically changed everything from 1024x768 to 1280x768.

Is there any special thing I need to do to make it work in higher resolutions than 1024x768?

----------

## Nazgulled

anyone?

----------

## Nazgulled

*desperate bump*

----------

## /carlito

I thnk you can only use 4:3 resolutions. Why don't you try 1280x1024, works fine over here!

----------

## niskel

 */carlito wrote:*   

> I thnk you can only use 4:3 resolutions. Why don't you try 1280x1024, works fine over here!

 

1280x1024 is not 4:3, 1280x960 is 4:3  :Smile: . But anyways I agree, 1280x768 sounds a bit strange for the console. I second trying to use 1280x1024 (if the monitor can handle it). If, for example, your monitor is a widescreen LCD with a native resolution of 1280x768, I think you are out of luck as this is not one of the common resolutions. The biggest common resolution you would be capable of is 1024x768 in this situation due to the height limit of 768.

----------

## Nazgulled

well.. I said 1280x768 for some reasons...

1) the livecd bootsplash theme has already configuration files for that

2) was the closest to my laptop native resolution, which is 1280x800

what I really wanted was to make it work at 1280x800...

----------

## saffsd

As far as i can tell vesafb-tng can't handle 1280x768. I have a 14"WXGA screen on my ASUS w3v laptop. I can have a 1280x768 console if i use radeonfb. Right now however it seems i'm stuck, because radeonfb doesn't play well with ati-drivers, which means I can't use X if i want 1280x768  :Sad: 

----------

## Nazgulled

what about 1280x800?

----------

## avx

Hm, I've got it working for me with a resolution of 1366x768 by doing the following:

In my kernel-config I've got vesafb-tng. It didn't work with the setting 1366x768@60, but it works with 1366x768-32@60.

The rest was easy, resized the 2006.0 wallpapers to fit my resolution, copied the 1024x768.cfg to 1366x768.cfg, made the needed changes, rebuilded the initrd and copied it to /boot, made the grub-settings to fit my needs and rebooted.

Maybe that helps and excuse my english plz  :Smile: 

-- ph030

----------

## saffsd

 *ph030 wrote:*   

> Hm, I've got it working for me with a resolution of 1366x768 by doing the following:
> 
> In my kernel-config I've got vesafb-tng. It didn't work with the setting 1366x768@60, but it works with 1366x768-32@60.
> 
> The rest was easy, resized the 2006.0 wallpapers to fit my resolution, copied the 1024x768.cfg to 1366x768.cfg, made the needed changes, rebuilded the initrd and copied it to /boot, made the grub-settings to fit my needs and rebooted.
> ...

 

is your console really at 1366x768? maybe it's just defaulting to 1024x768?

i can load up vesafb-tng without problems but it onyl runs at 1024x768 res. radeonfb gives me a proper 1280x768. I'm not really sure how to check it, all I can say is that you can see that with radeonfb, the proportion of the characters, as well as the sharpness indicate that its running at the screen's native res.

----------

## Nazgulled

I think i'm going to try radeonfb when I got the chance to create my own theme for the resolution I want (based on the livecd theme cause I like it and don't want to have much trouble with it)

----------

## saffsd

 *Nazgulled wrote:*   

> I think i'm going to try radeonfb when I got the chance to create my own theme for the resolution I want (based on the livecd theme cause I like it and don't want to have much trouble with it)

 

let me know if you have any luck getting X working after that. so far the only video driver for X that I can get radeonfb to co-operate with is vesa, which prevents me from having a 1280x768 GUI.

----------

## MuoX

1152x864 is fine, and it's 4:3, and I see beter refresh rates than 1280+ resolutions.

----------

## Nazgulled

I give up, I updated the kernel to the latest stable and then tried with all drivers and different options but dind't work, I can only use vesafb-tng with 1024x768 and that's it, and now, it the new kernel it takes a while to show the initramfs (compiled in the kernel) which before it was loaded at boot (supposedly slower to load...) and didn't take that long too load...

I guess I'll just leave it like this.

----------

